# strawberry open water?????????



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

just wondering if anyone has been up there recently. i was wanting to get into some fish as the ice is receding probably to late i am thinking. if anyone has been by there let me know and i am sure some others on here as well. nice to see this forum staying intact i havent posted in a long while but i have been reading everyday on here. thanks to all those who post pictures.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

As of Monday there was 30 inches of ice.... sooo.... i dont think you are too late. I would give it 2-3 weeks. Depending on the whether.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I fished the berry last Thursday and we iced at least 20 cuts between me and my dad. He went back on Friday and did well again. We took atvs and they did just fine in 2wd with the slush, the auger barely reached to break through ice. I'll be going on Saturday and I will let you know how it was.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

So we went back today and still only had a couple inches before the motor was touching the ice before the auger broke through. We only saw a few other people out fishing or snowmobiling. The fishing was still pretty good.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

dam kids and their motorized augers. why, back in my day, we had to actually work to catch fish.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Drove by to-day...saw one vehicle at the ladders, I saw nobody on the ice.

*No* open water except the ladders and a little open area northwest of there, a patch the size of my yard.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

what time did you drive by the ladders .45? and what was the vehicle you saw there?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> what time did you drive by the ladders .45? and what was the vehicle you saw there?


About 2 or 3:00 pm. the vehicle was a 4-door white car.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

well it wasnt me then. we stopped by and talked to the people in the car, but they weren't doing so hot. only one fish in about 2 hours.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well hey there, flydaddy. Where ya been?

Yeah, the ladders is the only place for open water there right now. You'd be better off staying closer to home, I think...Unless you like healthy rainbows from the ladders. :wink:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

the people we talked to had been fishing for like an hour when we got there, and had one 14" rainbow. nobody caught anything for the next hour. not too sure about the healthy rainbows.. or any at all


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't know what it is, but I ALWAYS end up with a nice bow from the ladders. I've never caught anything less than 16 inches and fat there. It's usually a night crawler that picks them up for me, but I've had PB hits and sometimes the minnow thing works, too. Usually a worm.


----------

